# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  !!! HOT !!! ezTool Calculator V 1.12 by uaSIM Dongle Released.

## mohamed73

*!!! HOT !!! ezTool Calculator V 1.12 by uaSIM Dongle Released.* *!!! HOT !!! ezTool Calculator V 1.12 by uaSIM Dongle Released.*     *Change Log:* 
V 1.12  *Introducing:*  *- Improved: uaSIM Dongle Registration
- uaSIM Nano Card is Now Supported
- CCID Reader "Big Type" is Now Supported
- Some Cosmetic Changes & Minor Bug Fixes*  *First 20 uaSIM Dongle Registrations will get 10 uaCredits FREE!!!*  *INFO: Before using "Online Unlock Services by IMEI Inc. by UnlockByLogs.com" make sure you have "uaCredits".*  *NOTE: uaSIM Dongle need to Register to use Free and Paid Services.*   *Like Us on  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Follow Us on  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Requirements:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] PS/SC Card Reader (i.e Any usb card reader/dongle you use)
Internet Connection (Dial-Up, Cable Internet, Broadband DSL) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Info about uaSIM Dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Stay tuned......
For upcoming updates on ezTools uaSIM Dongle.

----------

